# Iams Dog Chunks Dog Food



## ChuckG (Mar 21, 2009)

Three Thumbs Down For all Iams Products!!!!


----------



## Cheri1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Iams products have good PR and that is not good enough for my dogs. If I wouldn't eat it, my dogs won't be forced to either. Four (dog) thumbs down for Iams!


----------



## Kelly1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I really don't understand all the hate for Iams I'm seeing on this site. My border collie mix has eaten it for the nearly two years I've had him, and he's never given me a reason to consider switching. His poops are great, he's never had gas, and we get compliments on his shiny coat almost daily. So you can get it at a grocery story -- get over it. The grocery-store brands have been around for years and years and years for a reason.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kelly,

People are hard on this food because of the by products, separated grains, the low meat content and most important, iams track record on cruelty to animals.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Kelly, reads whats it it!!!!!

1.Chicken. OK, but like the reviwer said their really isn't much in Iams

2.Corn Meal. This is just flat out bad for a dog.

3.Ground Whole Grain Sorghum. Dude this is as bad sa it gets for dogs.

4.Chicken By-Products. This is the crap that is on the floor they walk on or maybe feathers.

5.Chicken Fat. They did a study and chicken fat in the 1st 5 foods can cause all kinds of problems in dogs to include bloating who would feed their dog a deit of fat.

This food is way below a 3 star food. Closer to posion is my guess.


----------



## Damian (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if Iams is still made in the U.S. I recently heard that it is now made in china.


----------



## Dawn6 (Feb 27, 2010)

I bet your Border Collie's coat is as shiny as a Suede Shoe! Just feed him Pixie Sticks & Fair Food! Sheesh, It's no wonder untied dogs run away!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, go get em girl...Now remember Dawn, try to educate also and sometimes it's like the old saying about the horse, you can lead em to water but ya can't make em drink.


----------



## Dawn6 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your right Jess. I feel so mean and 1 sided. The ultimate thing is feed what works for my pack. Pixie Sticks & Fair Food is really good tasting! When I eat them I never check the nutritional content...I don't want to know it when I eat them! I have 2 Border Collies as well as my GSD. 1 has a shorter curly coat and the other is a tri-color long hair. Being so active/agile & pushing for stimulation, I can't imagine feeding them anything other than what an athlete would eat. As for my GSD, I feel her needs have to be me accordingly to her basic instincts and drive. Just my opinion and it works. Border Collies & most GSD's have tell tale nervous conditions that will be the first indicator of 2 things...lack of instinctual excerise & nutrition. Once it got it, everything fell into place for me. In the 1980's I had to euthanize my precious cat to struvite crystals in his urine. When I found out it was the food I fed him...I still have never forgiven myself. Since then, I'm really aware of what goes into my kids to live a better quality of life. Thanks Jess for pointing me forward! Also, a friend of mine has a breeding kennel in GA. She feeds 'Ol Roy to her whole kennel. I pray for her and I know that personally I would never purchase a pet from a breeder that wasn't conscious of nutritional feeding.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is why I get upset with people that argue that what-ever is on sale or Ol'roy - Purina or anything from the grocery store is good enough for their dog. Let's face it no matter what you feed your dog is eventually going to die -why wouldn't you want to give them the best (based on ingredients)And keep them around LONGER and have them be HEALTHIER while they are here!! I wish everyone knew the TRUTH about the pet food industry-But here is one dogs story- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jykqQQXmZFI&feature=related


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry that last post was wrong.ANYWAY check this out!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JykqQQXmZFI&feature=related


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You know their is nothing harder in life than to have to do this, it totally rips away part of your soul. I have had to do this 5 times and each time I have cried for days. I am a pretty tough S.O.B, broken back, 4knee operations, ruptured achilles tendon, floating sternum(car wreck) and on and on BUT NONE of this was as painful as putting down a dog. And what really hurts is if you know it was caused by some LOUSY DOG FOOD I FEED MY DOG. And this is why I push so hard for people to feed a good food to their dog.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/127318-beno-i-miss-you.html


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry you had to put one of your beloved GSDs down due to diet Jess. Hopefully better success to come in the future since your using a better food. Good luck with Tony.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way, here's a clip of my boy on the treadmill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7W5gTJ54qo


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Antonio,your dog looks great!! I saw some dude at the park by my house last summer driving around in a van with his dobie on a leash running beside the van!! LOL I thought that's good that the dog is getting some exercise but that guy must be really lazy!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

For anyone who is looking for a good dog food,check this out http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/best-dog-foods-ranked.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

P.S. that beagle pup is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey that last link I left,if you scroll down to the bottom on the left click on funny dog videos-theirs this guy with some REALLY talented dogs!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does your brand make the WORST FOODS LIST?? Check this out and see- http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/bad-dog-food-list.html


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Michelle, 

My Dobie, actually is pretty active involved in different sports, so the treadmill work help keeps him conditioned during the winter months. On another note 3 of the 4 brands I use made the best dry dog foods list, while the other (Purina) made the worst to feed list LOL. Although i'm curious how did Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer Brand made the list of best dry foods LOL.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry Michelle, but they s*&k, why? BECAUSE HERE IS THEIR TOP 10.. Where is Orijen and Horizen Legacy and now I would not even consider Dick Van Patten or Eagle pack in the top 10

•Artemis Dog Food
•California Natural Dog Food 
•Dick Van Patten Natural Balance Dog Food
•Eagle Pack Dog Food
•Evangers Dog Food ***DROPPED FROM OUR LIST*** Full story here! 
•EVO Dog Food
•Innova Dog Food
•Merrick Dog Food
•Solid Gold Dog Food
•Wellness Dog Food


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

After looking at their 5 scoops here are the ones I would not even consider and would leave off my list...

•Back to Basics 
•Canine Caviar Dog Food
•Dog Whisperer - Cesar Milan Dog Food
•Dick Van Patten - Natural Balance Dog Food
•ORGANIX (Castor and Pollux)
•Party Animal (Canned Only)
•Weruva Dog Food (Canned Dog Food Only)
•Wysong Dog Food


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess that wasn't a top 10 list it was like 30 dog foods that they rated 5 scoops- Orijen was on the list- It is in alphabetical order,not by what they think is best.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope, go back and open up their top 10.

Hey, look what I found, a great site on bloat from Purdue University. Check out the part about prevention some interesting information


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess I if I left a link that would help.

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm#Causes


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess thanks alot for that info on bloat!! I almost bought an elevated food-water bowl for Trinity the other day,I was going to pick one up eventually. I had known about the added fat in the first 4 causing bloat,that's one reason I chose Before Grain-it doesn't add fat-just canola and salmon oil.It also stated that you shouldn't feed kibble exclusively,I just picked up 14 cans of Turducken by Merrick today,I plan to give her half kibble-half canned.I book-marked that page so I can read it more in-depth later.Turducken is Turkey-Duck-Chicken-She totally loved it!! It smelled so good-I almost tried it lol.BTW I saw the top 10 but if you stay on the page and just scroll down you can see the 30 best brands but the ones you mentioned that you wouldn't consider-I feel the same way,you know how picky I am -there's only 4 manufacturers that I would ever use.Champion-Merrick-Fromm-Natura.That's my entire list-their might be 10 different foods-I never really counted.lol Anyway-Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## PJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Fat high on the ingredient list has been known to be a factor in bloat; however, if I understood your comment correctly, you imply that fat is a bad thing & canola oil is good. There are all kinds of combinations of ingredients/issues & opinions - good & bad. In my opinion, canola is not only not a good ingredient but a bad one, one that can potentially cause harmful health issues. Dogs don't utilize soy products at all, plus these days canola is made from a GMO source so it's TOTALLY man made. Canola is also a source of Omega 6. We all have an abundance of this in our diets already which is why you see all the Omega 3 supplements as that has to come from animal (vs plant) source. Merrick has had (hush-hush) quality issues, particularly with beef ingredients coming from their essentially unsupervised Texas plant so be careful. Many of the high quality pet food companies have gone away from chicken fat as the fat source & gone to canola (oops, canola) oil. Were it not obvious, the reason would be moolah, not nutritional or health value. It's all about money. Even within certain brands, some "flavors" use chicken fat, some use canola oil. I haven't discovered yet why but those having a fish formula seem to have gone to canola oil, whereas some of the meat formulas still use chicken fat. Even some canned foods now have canola oil - it helps fill up the can so they don't have to put as much of the expensive stuff in there, like meat. Do lots of homework & don't rely on the manufacturer web site; they of course will say their ingredients are top notch quality; even Science Diet says that their by-products are of the highest quality & source of protein!


----------



## PJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Hooray, Jess. Finally found someone who thinks like I do. Believe you're right on about your "dogscoop" list. I wrote to them yesterday actually about the Solid Gold. Their fish formula has oatmeal 1st ingred; fish is listed 4th but in pre-processed form so it then drops to below the 1st 10. And, that's the only so-called meat protein, yet Solid Gold is getting 5 scoops. That makes no sense. Their grain free products are not great, but acceptable but the regular stuff is not worthy of more than 1 scoop. Eagle Pack actuallly was a good product; a respectable amount of meat protein (broken upw/grains in between) but their sources of ingredients were top notch & their fish meal was a specific species (Menhaden), not generic (white fish), plus they paid for a special DOT permit to insure fish destined for their products were preserved with Naturox, not ethoxyquin. But, now that Wellness bought them, believe everything xc lamb comes from China. Their new bags claim "no salt added" which tells me that there is already so much salt in the ingredients they buy, no additional salt is necessary. I fed my dogs one 15# bag of the duck formula. Their were so ravenously thirsty all the time & often couldn't wait to get outside to get rid of it. Those kinds of issues don't come out when talking to the companies. If they don't put the ingredient in the bag themselves, they don't have to list it on ingredients. So, figure there's a lot of bad stuff that goes into the bag that isn't listed on the outside. Ol Roy is blatantly awful stuff but even some of the "good guys" put awful stuff in there & can still sell it at outrageous prices under the guise of "quality" and "healthy". It's very sad. Wonder what these manufacturers feed their pets. I know the Eukanuba sponsored dog show participants don't feed their pets that swill!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

PJ Here's what I think about added fat-Okay when they process the meat for dog food do you really think their is someone standing there picking off every single piece of fat?? I doubt that VERY much so- I'm sure their is a sufficient amount of fat already in the food-there's NO reason to add more.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some breeds do better on higher fat. My Dobie in fact needs anywhere from 16-22% depending on the time of year and activity. I've seen some dogs like huskies have a consistent diet of 20% and above in fat and do really well.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

P.S. Turducken uses Olive Oil and Flaxseed oil.PJ, What in your opinion is the best food on the market??


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Antonio,In the case of very hard working dogs or dogs exposed to really cold temperatures yes they need higher fat-but what about your average house pet?? I don't think they need an extremely high fat content-maybe I'm just ignorant??


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your right, I don't think the average house pet needs a high fat diet, I agree with you on that. And where I'm at doesn't get very cold well except this winter was pretty cool for a change. But that's why I alternate between 16%-22$fat in my dogs diet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Most dog foods(even the ones I use) aready have a higher % of fat than they say. Think of it this way, when dogs were wild they ate pretty lean prey so why would they need added fat now?? Antonio your dog seems a lot more active than mine but I don't believe ether one needs added fat.
To be honest, I just try to stay away from fish AND I still haven't seen a picture of any dogs catching fish out with the bears, LOL. Just so happens mine loves duck and I am pretty sure wild dogs went after ducks. Darn Tony goes crazy after crows and ducks and one of these days I think he just might get one.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL @ dog catching fish. Nah my boy hasn't caught any Bass or Catfish Yet (doubt that he ever will). His systems handles the fish formulas fine, but I'm a fan of the fowl type proteins myself ie: chicken & duck, I don't care much for the turkey meal it's always given my boy diarrhea for some reason. And obviously if you ever hunted wild turkeys before the avg hunter would tell you there's no way a wolf or any wilf dog can sneak up on one of those birds and kill it. It's hard enough to get a wild turkey even using a gun LOL.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think we have any wild Turkeys in Western Washington State , but I do know a couple of turkeys. When the salmon run here, there are spots where if your fast enough you can reach right down and grab them. But you better hope nobodies around, because it is a huge fine and you will get snitched on it a heartbeat. I've actually heard of hungry bears coming down to pretty populated areas and trying to fish, but never heard of any wild dogs doing that. The only cats/fish we have here are the four legged ones and if there any, the asians or Russians will be sure to get them, urrrrr.


----------



## Beach (Sep 30, 2010)

I want to get the word out!

A few weeks ago we purchased a new bag of Iams mini chunks dry dog food (in the green bag). Late last week I noticed that my dog was having loose bowls. I didn't attribute it to anything serious and fed him some pumpkin, which is a common remedy. I felt something was just not right with him, and I watched him for a few more days. He started panting for no reason and then his diarrhea became very bloody. I was horrified!! We immediately contacted the vet and took in a stool sample. The vet found no parasites, but said that the amount of mucous/slime in the stool was a result of an inflamed colon which most likely indicates a food problem. At the same time, I started doing internet research and saw recent identical stories to mine after dogs had eaten the same Iams dog food!! I'm also reading that some dogs have died! Also, one owner put their dog down, before they knew it was the Iams, because they couldn't bare to see their dog suffering. I only want to get the word out there that there is something very WRONG with this food so that other dogs/owners don't have to go through this.


----------



## crystal3 (Nov 10, 2010)

please to all dog owners iamms made my dog so sick,it nearly killed her,even after the recall ,they were still selling it , find another dog food,my dog eats one little bite of this and throws it right up,


----------

